# GEORGIA-Adorable Female Golden at Clayton!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Reba #105119

Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17258483

* I EMLD. GRRA, AGA, AND ADS IN GA. PLEASE SOMEONE SAVE THIS DOLL!!*

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17258483
*
Reba #105119 

Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: 105119 *More About Reba #105119*.Please help me, I was impounded running loose and ended up here. I am a very sweet girl and need a new loving home. Please help me get out!! I will have until 09-03-10! All animals adopted from Clayton *Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you..... ..My Contact InfoClayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This poor girl only has today? Keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes! ONLY TODAY.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumpimng up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No reply*

Haven't heard back about this baby yet!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am hoping she was taken out of there because she is no longer listed....I am afraid to call....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luisa*

Luisa

I know= I would be afraid to call.
I am hoping to hear through the 100's of emails I get from people!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Reba now renamed Toby as "she" is actually a "he" is at Clayton Animal Control

Per a post on SGD, he is safe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom
Thank you so much for finding that out!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Spartan Mom said:


> Reba now renamed Toby as "she" is actually a "he" is at Clayton Animal Control
> 
> Per a post on SGD, he is safe


Great news. What is SGD?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorry - SGD is the Saving Georgia's Dogs Forum - I believe the founder/moderator is with Saving Georgia Dogs rescue as well. A few dogs from other states get posted as well, but the main focus is Georgia.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad Toby got rescued. Best of luck to him.


----------

